# Spiderwire



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Been away from the fishing scene a few years and was wondering if Spiderwire was still popular?


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure some on here use it and love it. I, personally, have had nothing but headaches out of braids. I'm sure they are very useful in the right situation.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

they came out with spiderwire XXX...its a monofiliment with smaller diameter and what not.....i only use the braided stuff when im catfishing,but if you bass fish with a baitcaster and fish through heavy cover than id go with the braid...XXX is pretty good for bassfishing with a spinning reel


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use Spiderwire Stealth and Spiderwire Original Braid when I am Catfishing/Muskie Fishing

I use Berkley Fireline for basicly any other kind of species of fish when I am using a lure. 

The only time I use Mono anymore is when I am livebait fishing for something other than Cats.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm big on using braids, but I've been having a problem that I think may be correctable with mono. The last couple seasons I've been losing bass off my crankbaits. For crankbaiting I had switched to lower gear-ratio reels and glass rods. Loaded em up with 10-20 lb test Powerpro and I think I'm set. However, I've had numerous fish get off halfway to the boat. I'm convinced that it may be corrected if I switch to mono on this setup so that I don't feel the fish until it has got the bait a little more secured in its mouth.

I'm open to other suggestions. Any opinions here?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I love power pro i would never go back to spiderwire i use it on some of my set ups 30 and 40lb.

Now Tredder, You don't want to run power pro on crank baits you will loose fish. No stretch factor. You will rip them out. Last year i used berkley big game 15lb mono on a 7ft medium rod or one of my 6.6 medium.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

If you half to stick with the Spiderwire brand then go with Spiderwire Stealth. OUt of all there lines it is the best. Pesonally I wold go with Power Pro instead. It seems to handle a little better than the Spidrewire and it lays on the reel a little better. 

Enjoy


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep Jerry, I think that's been a real problem. I've respooled a couple reels with Iron Silk, so I'm looking forward to the difference it makes. I heard the BigGame is a really good line too.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried it on a whim and it has been really good to me. Its reasonably priced for a large spool and it worked great for me last year.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah when I do use Mono I use the Big Game Trilene or the Trilene XL


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I used the SpiderWire XXX Mono for a while, but I do a lot of fishing in sub freezing temperatures, and the line just does not hold up in the cold. 8 lb test snaps (actually, it tears because it absorbs water and freezes) really easily. I do not use it for winter fishing for that reason, but in the summertime it is great, especially when you need the smaller diameter line to keep a jig from getting sucked down in the current of a river. Not much problem with memory, and the smaller diameter allows you to cast farther. It all depends on its application.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've used it almost exclusively for 3-4 years and love it. I've had a few problems with line twist, but that was easy enough to work out and not unexpected after months of fishing.

I only use the Stealth version.


I'm going to give Power Pro a try this year. I've heard a lot of good things about it. I've got a few spools, I just need to line a couple of reels.

CW


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

One word..Fireline

Spiderwire is horrible, get some fireline if u never wanna lose a fish due to snapped line again...only way you will lose a fish from fireline is if you can't tie a knot..

cheers


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

Fish4Fun said:


> I love power pro i would never go back to spiderwire i use it on some of my set ups 30 and 40lb.
> 
> Now Tredder, You don't want to run power pro on crank baits you will loose fish. No stretch factor. You will rip them out. Last year i used berkley big game 15lb mono on a 7ft medium rod or one of my 6.6 medium.


hell yea...power pro and suffix is even better than fireline(for higher lb lines)..i don't use power pro or unless iam fishing saltwater or for big freshwater fish 20+lbs plus...i go with fireline if im getting 20lb and under test, but for any test heavier its gotta be power pro...suffix 2nd best for high lb line


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Either change to a mono for your crankbaits or get new rods with softer tips! Any brand of braid or super line have a no stretch characteristic. The rod has to take the shock and not the line like mono. The only other solution I could give you is to tie a 6 foot leader onto your power pro and that will give you a little bit of stretch! 

Trust me if you saw my trolling rods you would think they were ultra lights! I use fireline exclusively for long line trolling. The thinner diameter helps my cranks get deeper and stay there. Plus the stuff tells you everything going on down there. Like if you picked up a weed or hitting rocks or wood.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

hate it i would not even use it for minnows. nothing but crap for me, used it once and it was a pain, Weak, Tangles and more.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I fish braided line exclusively and will never be switching back to mono. I'm sure that mono may have some good qualities with visibility but that's about it in my book. I love the no stretch quality of braid, knot strenght, durability, and diameter:test ratio. It is much easier to feel a subtle bite with braid and as for ripping cranks out of the mouth of a fish either take hillbilly's advice or simply don't pull so hard. Only bad quality in my mind with braid is that you need to have a good knife on hand to cut the line.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

Spiderwire weak? I don't know about that. I'd like you to try and break that line without a knife or clippers. I have never lost a fish or lure while using that line. I love the stuff. Cast further, better feel of the bait, and you don't have to worry about losing a fish.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i use powerpro on several of my rods but its only there for specific applications, jigging spoons for example. although its phenominal in some ways i will always stick with mono for the most part, handles better and is more than sensitive enough for 95% of fishing. i know for several years most of the walleye pros used it exclusivly but i've read several articles stating that the pros are going back to mono because they lose fish at the boat with braid and just dont need that much sensitivity. i think its great if your learning what a walleye eating a jig feels like but mono catches more. oh and as a final note, use a leader, i get a little peevd when i get my line cut by a piece of 80lb powerpro because some guy was using it to catch white bass and snagged, then cut his line, line is the worst snag in the river dont contribute


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Tredder said:


> I've had numerous fish get off halfway to the boat. I'm convinced that it may be corrected if I switch to mono on this setup so that I don't feel the fish until it has got the bait a little more secured in its mouth.
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions. Any opinions here?


I had the same problem on my full braid setups. I eliminated the losses with tying on a 2-3' piece of Mono. I just use something that is notorious for stretch... like trilene easy cast or original stren. Just get 20# if you are using 20-30# braid. Uni knot them together and you will feel that stretch when you nail a good hookset.


----------

